# Waders



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Slowly getting into hunting and looking around for some waders that won't break the bank. I know this is one of the areas you don't want to go cheap on. Any thoughts, advise, suggestions for waders? So far I've heard bootfoot, neoprene, chest is the way to go. Any good, bad brands? Anything, Bueller?  Thanks guys for all the help getting a newbie into a great sport.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I really like my Cabelas Supermags. They are a little on the pricey side but they keep you very warm. My dad has the Sportsman's Warehouse Brand. I think it is called rustic ridge. Just go in to some stores and try them on. Check online reviews as well.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad bought me quality neoprene waders when I was 14... I used the death out of those things duck hunting and the like for many years, even took them to Alaska a couple times. Now 3 decades later... my 14 year old is using the same pair of waders. Starting to show some serious wear, but they are still 100% waterproof.

Buy quality stuff... it will last for ages.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Breathable bootfoot waders are the only way to go. Rogers Sporting Goods has Columbia breathables for $109 right now.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of neoprene waders for colder weather stuff. Some guys love the breathables for cold weather, it all comes down to preference really. I just feel like neoprene keeps me a bit warmer. 

Regardless, I picked up a pair of neoprenes for $60 at Sportsman's about 5 months ago. They're still solid, and they've been through a decent amount of abuse since then. 

In my experience, if you buy breathable waders, spend as much money as you can on a pair. I bought a pair of $130 waders from Sportsman's, the Rustic Ridge ones, and after 2 uses they were starting to leak already, right along the seams. I wasn't fishing hard on them at all, just sitting in a float tube. 

Exchanged the leaky pair for a new pair, same thing happened. 

Then, I got a pair of Redington SonicDry Waders. They retail for $400, I got em for free through work, however. They're crazy comfortable, really durable, and haven't sprung a leak yet in the 2 months I've had them around. Take a look at them or at Simms for breathables.

Again, this is preference, just my opinion on it all. I'm not super knowledgeable about waders, these have just been my experiences with them.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

cabelas waders are what i use they also have very good warranty on them


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Cabelas one strap. Can't beat the Warranty on there gear.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get breathable and just layer up under them when it get cold.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Breathable bootfoot waders are the only way to go. Rogers Sporting Goods has Columbia breathables for $109 right now.


Do you have any idea how does boot size run in those? Especially compared to lacrosse's?


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

I prefer breathable because most of the season is pretty warm here. My fleece liner has kept me toasty warm down to 15 or so this year.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

If neoprene...don't get them with the velcro shoulder straps. I have some waders from Cabelas and the shoulder straps affix via velco...hate them...always coming undone.


----------

